# what's your plans for 2006?



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

After the rain we had for TOT I've decided a few changes are in order for next year.

1. I need to build 4 weather-proof speaker enclosures.
2. Build weather-proof fogmachine boxes
3. Need several more cemetary fence sections.
4. Monster in the box.
5. Coffin
6. Better Lighting
7. install outdoor electrical receps.
8. another bucky!
9. giant RC spider. (may take a few years) 
10. The haunt will be moved to the back yard using 1 large 10 x 20 tent and 2 good sized army tents.
more to come I'm sure!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I need to:

1. Add more tombstones. I created three more for the yard this year, but couldn't paint them and set them up in time for the big day, thanks to nasty weather leading up to it and time constraints.
2. Build a better cemetery fence out of PVC. Mine is an old wooden one, inherited from my mom's old display, and it's falling to pieces.
3. Figure out a good design for a ground-breaker coffin with a slow opening, quick-closing lid. Dunno how I'm going to do this one yet, but it'd look great in the yard.
4. Build my own stirring witch prop, because it sounds like fun, and it's one of the projects my husband is excited to help with.
5. Motorize my FCG. Got the wrong motor this year, and had to leave her static. Thankfully, no one seemed to mind. We got tons of compliments on her, anyway.
6. Plan my lighting much, much better. I was rushing to get everything done this year, and lighting was one of the things I neglected. A few glowing lanterns, some floods, and some spotlights ought to do the trick, though!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmm, this is like asking yourself what you really want for Xmas, lol.

#1. Finish the damned animated wolf pack I put off again this year.
#2. Make the skull fireplace whose parts went into other areas of the haunt at the last minute.
#3. Make specialty cemetery fence sections for crowd control and direction.
#4. Finish the LED spotlights
#5. Cast a flat backed skull with LED eyes for every parapet stone on the castle.
#6. Build some friggin doors for the castle.
#7. Finish the headstones I had to abandon to get the castle done in time.
#8. Experiment with a torture wheel and snake pit.
#9. Do the final touch up paint on the castle walls to age the stones.
#10. Have an actual plan for the front door, treat give away area, instead of just hanging bats and spiders at the last second.
#11. Be ready to tarp the entire haunt in case of rain, We've just been too lucky for too long.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Get Better Lighting

Get a Better Fog Chiller

Make PVC Armatures

Make Tombstones

Make an FCG

Make An Unearthed Coffin

Make a Signpost like Zombie-F's

Make a Haunt Sign with a Website

Make a PVC Fence for Graveyard

Convince My Parents to Let Me Make a Walkthrough In My Back Garden


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Two things I absolutely MUST do, then all else is considered a "bonus"

1. Finish the Crypt
2. Upgrade my outdoor electrical system so I don't have to run cords into the house any more to avoid tripping my breaker.

Beyond those two things, I'd like to:

3. Take another stab at making an obelisk
4. Make some of my own tombstones and retire some of my older store-bought ones
5. Put some more effort into improving my lighting, maybe not with LEDs... I wasn't very happy with how bright they were. They just weren't intense enough for some of the things I tried lighting with them.
6. Fill out the empty parts of the yard better... maybe some heads or corpses impaled with stakes. Possibly build a bottomless well.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Build Acid Spitter "I have almost all of the parts I need to build it
Build Grave Jumper "Found a sweet How to using PVC" but I might weld a frame
Finish Frence Thrasher
More Tombstones
 Better Lighting System
 Build 2 Fog Chillers
 Make 8 Foot Static Jason Figure
 Build more Fence about 15 more Sections
 Build/Finish Animated Sleeping Skeleton Gaurd
 Build Animated Crow for my Sign Post
 Build or Buy a 4 port manifold for pneumantic Props
 Create a scence for my hanging bats
 I have more to write about


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

lets see, heres my list. Hopefully I'll actually finish some of it unlike every other year-
Finish my well
attempt talking bucky skulls
Make things for a graveyard scene, maybe Zombie's thunder columns
Perhaps a FCG, but I doubt i'll have time or the ability
Monster in the box
and probably lots of other little stuff
But this list will probably change a lot every time I see cool stuff that other people have done


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Well i also hope to finish everyhting that i wanted to do this year. After getting my first job I was unable to put as much time into halloween as i wanted to as I had to balance it with my new job and my school work. Right now I just want to sit back and just relax for a few months and dare i say it?.....take a little time off from halloween...I CANT BELIEVE I JUST SAID THAT! Anyway my plans for 2006 are big...bigger then my house...ill tell everyone more about it later on...but im gonna need alot of advice....yay halloween


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyway, I was going over the list of stuff to do next year..Some suggestions from my wonderful wife Michelle..Making a model railroad track to go through the cemetery..Rubber RATS to be affixed to the train engine...rats zipping around the graveyard would be a GREAT effect! Also, I was packing my stuff away, and decided to figure out why my hangman was kicking intermittently..figured out that it was the ATX power supply I was using.

I replaced it, and tried out the 12 volt yellow wire to see what happens..Jees! The thing went into violent convulsions and nearly kicked itself apart!! Funniest thing I ever saw! Anyway, I am going to upgrade this prop for next year with a motion sensor..ToT's to walk by and BAM! It will kick hard and fast to create a good scare.

Cemetery fence upgrade(add finials) and build a grave grabber.

I might also do a scaled down Axworthy ghost, but we'll see.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

1. More tombstones 
2. More sections of wrought iron fence
3. better lighting
4. Columns for the graveyard
5.Another FCG with a winged skeleton like the one at VileThings
6. A haunted pumpkin patch featuring a pumpkin demon pop-up (already working on this) and a variation of a ghost ring with 13 "floating pumpkins" at various heights ( I hope) surrounded by a rickety old fence.
8. Drink beer and think of things I should have thought of earlier.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn, I forgot the finials. I'm sick of the mini plastic skull look.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I want cameras out in the yard. So, I can see the people's expression when they look at the ghost in the crypt.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Next year I want to reinforce the loft floor of the barn so that the haunt can be on two levels. I'd like to try to make a toxic waste prop and a tar pit goon. I need to make better cemetary fencing and some newer statics to go in there.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Beth said:


> Next year I want to reinforce the loft floor of the barn so that the haunt can be on two levels. I'd like to try to make a toxic waste prop and a tar pit goon. I need to make better cemetary fencing and some newer statics to go in there.


Me Too! Except no barn, and no Toxic waste prop..I don't have a tar pit , so thats out..

Well, I do have to make better cemetery fencing!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry guys about my earlier comment its just a typo lol supposed to be *bigger* sorry again to anybody offeneded by this unintended comment


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Revisted List

Build Acid Spitter (50% complete)
Build Grave Jumper (Complete)
Frence Thrasher (Corpsing Process)
More Tombstones (10 out of 50)
Better Lighting System (Still designing it)
Build 2 Fog Chillers (Complete)
Make 8 Foot Static Jason Figure (Complete)
Build more Fence about 15 more Sections (Pieces all cut and drilled just need to be assembled)
Build/Finish Animated Sleeping Skeleton Gaurd (buying 3 buckies)
Build Animated Crow for my Sign Post (Work in Progress)
Build or Buy a 4 port manifold for pneumantic Props (might need another Air Compressor)
Create a scence for my hanging bats (Design Complete)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lotus said:


> Revisted List
> 
> Build Acid Spitter (50% complete)
> Build Grave Jumper (Complete)
> ...


My friend, That's a big ass list!!!
And to note that you've already got some of this done, AWESOME!

Jeff


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

alot of things myself i wanna change.
* real wagon wheels instead of the wooden ones. didnt hold up as well
* trash can trama
* chained coffin. pneumatic from terror syndicate
* chair lift prop also from terror syndicate.
* wall crawler
* pneumatics on the rear hearse doors triggerd by motion sensors
* replace my big lot skeletons with real skeletons
* improve lighting
* improve camara for photos!!!!!!!!!!
* may build my entrance gates. unsure cuz i may put chair prop there.
* improve sound system.

i did notice on a prev. post about finils. i used the lil plastic garden fence that you can buy from walmart and cut the center spear out and glued them into the tops of my fence. time consuming if you have alot of fence. 
Allen


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

wizardry68 said:


> alot of things myself i wanna change.
> * real wagon wheels instead of the wooden ones. didnt hold up as well
> * trash can trama
> * chained coffin. pneumatic from terror syndicate
> ...


What do you think about using those garden fence things right on top of a fence.(intact, I mean..) I've seen it done on a prop site can't remember which though. Looked nice!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

was it perhaps this one,

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/myfence.asp

my list of things to do in 2006 is getting longer and longer..lol I am sure everyone elses is too.

the 3 things I am focusing on right now are

1. a fence
2. crypt for my FCG
3. a grim reaper, the one I had (not a very good one..lol blew over in the wind this year)

of course, there are always ideas running through my head, so my notebook is filled with other things that I will try to do as the year goes on...


----------

